# Fluval Edge and Chi On Sale



## djamm

Okay,

I was at petsmart, and I noticed that the Fluval Chi is $64 and the Edge $119 with your petsmart card or number.
These regularly sell for a lot more. I know petsmart doesn't have the best name in the business but I needed a heater in a hurry and they are open late!

*FLUVAL EDGE*









*FLUVAL CHI*









(please don't every think about putting 3 goldfish in this tank!)

Cheers


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hmmm...maybe this is the start of a shrimp tank at work!


----------



## April

aquariums west also has them for a great price. only one edge left..and more chis coming when their new shop opens in another week or so. early december. i was there today. they are very nice. im tempted myself. they also have the shrimp version coming.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

aprils aquarium said:


> aquariums west also has them for a great price. only one edge left..and more chis coming when their new shop opens in another week or so. early december. i was there today. they are very nice. im tempted myself. they also have the shrimp version coming.


What's the shrimp version?


----------



## Tn23

The Fluval Ebi

link below incase your interested:
http://www.aquariumswest.com/fluval_ebi_ad.html


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very nice indeed. Will have to check it out.


----------



## thefishwife

I love my fluval edge!!! It would make a great shrimp tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I'm thinking the Ebi actually. The footprint of the Edge is too big for my desk.


----------



## target

Very cool looking tanks. Now, where to put them


----------



## Morainy

Aquariums West has the Ebi (shrimp) tank already, unless they've sold out.


----------



## tony1928

Ebi makes me want to have sushi. Hmmm...i might have to get one for my desk here at work. Kinda reminds me a little of the fad from a few years ago where they were selling the little desktop cube fishbowls everywhere. Obviously this is alot better.


----------



## Morainy

The Ebi is 7.9 gallons, so it's not too small for shrimp. I've just got newborn endlers in mine; you have to peer closely to find the endlers. They're like little slivers of light.


----------



## tang daddy

The Ebi is hitting shrimp owners all around, since seeing it last week I am picking up 2 one for work and one for my car... Kinda like what they did on pimp my ride woth the fish bowl hahahah, that was a joke but the other one I am setting up at my friends house. Lotech low maintenance and the real kicker is the 3d back ground and soil for planted tank!


----------



## teija

I've got my eye on the Ebi as well! Was going to go down to Aquariums West to see if they had any (and get their moving-sale discount) but figured those would be amongst the first things to go...

Maybe there'll be a deal of some sort around Christmas.... I know my hubby is stumped for something to get me. Last year I got a little betta tank, this year he might as well continue the tradition..


----------



## Mferko

ebi looks great i think im going to save up for one for my shrimps and donate my wife the 10 gallon the shrimps are in now
10g is enuff for a pea puffer right? she wants a little puffer lol


----------



## mysticalnet

wow... the fluval ebi looks cool! Anyone know how much is it?


----------



## mysticalnet

ok nvm, i saw the price, $170


----------



## teija

There's also the Fluval Flora... same sort of setup but comes with a little CO2 kit! Costs a bit more, and the cartridges add a higher ongoing cost... but so tempting!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

teija said:


> There's also the Fluval Flora... same sort of setup but comes with a little CO2 kit! Costs a bit more, and the cartridges add a higher ongoing cost... but so tempting!


It'd be a lot cheaper to run a 10 lb tank with a 3 way manifold and 3 Fluval Chi's instead.


----------



## BigFatLyre

It sounds like this product will get new people into the hobby off to a roaring start. It's a good idea on Fluval's part to widen the hobby base. 
Moneywise for all of us "we'll put the system together ourselves types" seems a little steep but look at what it does for new hobbyiests: keeps them in the hobby with success "out of the box".


----------



## teija

BigFatLyre said:


> It sounds like this product will get new people into the hobby off to a roaring start. It's a good idea on Fluval's part to widen the hobby base.
> Moneywise for all of us "we'll put the system together ourselves types" seems a little steep but look at what it does for new hobbyiests: keeps them in the hobby with success "out of the box".


Yeah, I think it's refreshing to see some fresh setups/ideas out there from companies. They are a bit expensive, but I am one of those "we'll put the system together ourselves" types and going the peacemeal way often ends up costing nearly as much, and takes a LOT of time searching for just the right things. This time around I thought I deserved a "treat" with an all-in-one package so that I can spend more time on the tank itself rather than GETTING the tank & accessories. 

As for CO2 in the Chi... from what I've seen of those there is too much surface agitation to actually keep the CO2 in the water.


----------

